# Quel IDE pour du Java



## malabar63 (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Quel IDE me conseillez-vous pour faire du Java? X-Code est-il assez bon ou alors faut-il opter pour quelque chose du genre Eclipse?

Merci d'avance


----------



## grumff (2 Janvier 2012)

X-Code tu oublies direct, il n'est pas fait pour ça. Eclipse est excellent, quoi qu'il manque un peu de réactivité sous os x, mais même de ce point de vue il me parait bien meilleur que ses concurrents (en l'occurrence netbeans).


----------



## ntx (3 Janvier 2012)

Eclipse, gratuit et très - trop ? - complet ou IntelliJ, moins connu mais pas mal non plus.


----------



## Jayce68 (3 Janvier 2012)

Je pense qu'Aptana Studio gère très bien javascript :

http://aptana.com/products/studio3


----------



## grumff (3 Janvier 2012)

Le monsieur parle de java pas de javascript, ça n'a strictement rien à voir...


----------



## ntx (3 Janvier 2012)

grumff a dit:


> Le monsieur parle de java pas de javascript, ça n'a strictement rien à voir...


Ben si : ça commence pareil ... comme C et Cobol


----------



## Jayce68 (3 Janvier 2012)

Au temps pour moi, j'ai lu trop vite (comme toujours). 

+1 pour Eclipse


----------



## malabar63 (4 Janvier 2012)

Parfait,

Je vais donc opter pour Eclipse


----------

